# I Think I Might Throw Up...



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Mens Antique SEIKOSHA  :yucky:

Mind you, I`m sure Mr.Bond would love it :lol:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

WTF - why did I look :shocking:


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

I'll bring a bucket for you both. Oh, and for me too....


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

There. I made it more attractive for Mr.Bond.....


----------



## Dazzer (Dec 7, 2011)

It's Christmas not Halloween !


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

A cracking example of Blackpool gift shop design :bad:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

You shouldn't have showed that watch to Mr. Bond... he's going to have to buy the watch and pimp his bicycle to match it...


----------



## simon35 (Oct 8, 2011)

what a crock of s**t ! i would like to own it just so i could drive over it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mirokujames (Dec 14, 2011)

It's certainly unique..........in a bad way it's bloomin hideous


----------



## Morris Minor (Oct 4, 2010)

hideous is the right word methinks! It's a re-dialed pocket watch - that's why the sub-dial is at the 9 o'clock position - with a hand crafted case...

Stephen


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Morris Minor said:


> hideous is the right word methinks! It's a re-dialed pocket watch - that's why the sub-dial is at the 9 o'clock position - with a hand crafted case...
> 
> Stephen


Utter ****** .... Not the hideous bit I agree with that but to say it must b. rediled pocket watch based on a sub dial at 9..... Roy does a wristwatch with a sub dial at 9......


----------



## Morris Minor (Oct 4, 2010)

gaz64 said:


> Morris Minor said:
> 
> 
> > hideous is the right word methinks! It's a re-dialed pocket watch - that's why the sub-dial is at the 9 o'clock position - with a hand crafted case...
> ...


I don't know Roy's watches, but this has a genuine old Seikosha movement so I'm not just basing my opinion on the position of the sub-dial - I don't think you'll find a Seikosha watch with the sub-dial at 9 0'clock....

http://www.ajmaxkelfin.com/images/Weird/Seikosha-2.JPG

Stephen


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Beside its designer, there are probably people out there that find it appealing (present company excluded). :thumbsdown:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I wish it had IV instead of IIII. :wink2:

Later,

William


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

William_Wilson said:


> *I wish it had IV instead of IIII*. :wink2:
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


Did we not have a big discussion about that a year or more ago? I'm inclined to think it's a re-dialled PW as well, mainly because I don't reckon many watches were made that big in the 30's, OTOH, kit has a sickly charm about it - - and you're not gonna' see many more of then unless the seller finds there's a BIG market for it and makes some more :rofl2:

Is it not a yuppie chav thingy - it's rarer than a Rollie you know :yes: - David to Victoria or 'tother way about :lol:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

mel said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > *I wish it had IV instead of IIII*. :wink2:
> ...


Yes, as I recall, that did come up. It irks me when I see "IIII". Fix the dial, then I'll worry about the rest of it. 

Later,

William


----------



## Marc H (Aug 8, 2010)

Oh dear..


----------



## victor4620 (Jan 11, 2011)

What do you do with it... wear it or worship it...!


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm sure it would improve my target practice loads :hunter:!

Can't think of any other good use for it?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Defender said:


> Can't think of any other good use for it?


Well, you can use it to help your act at getting other people's money


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

I quite like it. My therapist says it's ok for me to like it - and that's good enough for me. We're working through some (ahem) issues... but we're getting there.

.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

squareleg said:


> I quite like it. My therapist says it's ok for me to like it - and that's good enough for me. We're working through some (ahem) issues... but we're getting there.
> 
> .


Well, I'm a therapist and I can tell you it's not ok AT ALL!! Fire him, I'll arrange an hour for you... :naughty:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

William_Wilson said:


> Later,
> 
> William


----------

